# I know politics are a hot button issue...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

But get out and vote tomorrow... Municipal elections are usually low turn out... which is sad since that's where 1 vote really can count.

I'm running for city council here in my town... for the third time. First time I lost by less than 50... second time I was defeated in a primary with TERRIBLE turn out.. I was within 14 votes I think...

SO GO VOTE!!


----------

